# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Where in Singapore to buy tank and accessories?

## Hanako

Hi, I am new to the forum. Just moved to Singapore from HK. Would like to start a planted tank, but don't know where to go in Singapore to buy a tank, stand and accessories? In HK, I just go to this one street full of LFS for complete aquatic shopping, but seems like the LFS in Singapore are everywhere.

I went to Nature Aquarium Balestier but the tanks on sale there are limited (and quite expensive!); also limited supply of plants on sale!. If you guys can let me know where I should go to get a tank and stand please, I'd be very grateful.

----------


## |squee|

Welcome to Singapore! 

Try this LFS that has almost everything you need, and at good prices. 

Clementi Florist & Aquarium aka 'C328'
Blk 328, Clementi Ave 2, #01-210, Singapore 120328
Operating hrs : till 10pm daily
Closed on Sundays
Tel: 67778468

----------


## evolim83

Hi there, Hanako!
Welcome to Singapore!





> I went to Nature Aquarium Balestier but the tanks on sale there are limited (and quite expensive!); also limited supply of plants on sale!. If you guys can let me know where I should go to get a tank and stand please, I'd be very grateful.




I would say Nature Aquarium aka NA, is one of the cheapest place for equipment and accessories. The shop owner, Mr Chan, is a very friendly and helpful guy. As for tanks, its not limited only to 7 display tanks. you can come out with your specifications custom-make your tank. 

Clementi Florist and Aquarium aka C328 is another good place for equiment and accessories. As for tanks, you can custom-make your tank.

As of plants, I personally find that LFS have very limited supply and some have unhealthy plants. I would prefer to get my plants from farms like Teo Aquatic Plants.

Mabe you can tell us which area you stay, so we can recommend LFS in the area to you!

Gd luck with your new tank!

----------


## Justikanz

Seems like we like C328 a lot...  :Razz:  Not for no reason...  :Smile:  Heh heh... Maybe AQ can ask Aunty for advertising fees! Anyway, yes C328 would be good... Can also ask Aunty to bring in fish and plants that you are interested in... But please provide her some pictures! Anyway, you can also check this link for a list of LFS in Singapore:

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/foru...&highlight=List

----------


## Hanako

Thanks a lot guys! I will check out C328.

By the way, NA quoted me $350 for 2 ft tank with stand (nice wooden stand though). Is that standard pricing here in Singapore? The tank has thick solid glass, but it's glued at four sides (so you don't get that nice overall front look like the ADA tanks).

----------


## bossteck

> Thanks a lot guys! I will check out C328.
> 
> By the way, NA quoted me $350 for 2 ft tank with stand (nice wooden stand though). Is that standard pricing here in Singapore? The tank has thick solid glass, but it's glued at four sides (so you don't get that nice overall front look like the ADA tanks).


Seemed like getting a tank is your first concern. 

I suggest you take a trip to Clementi first, anyway, there're 3 shops there, with a decent selection of tanks, plus you can get almost all the equipment you need from there. 

You can also go to Sin Chew Aquarium Center (381 Guillemard Road), plenty of fish tanks to choose from. But they close at 5pm. 

What size tank you planning to get? If you planning to keep taller plants, then probably you need to custom make, as most stores only have the "standard" size tanks.

----------


## kemp

Personally i do agree you can try C328, pricewise it's quite reasonable. It's quite nearby to Clementi MRT (walking distance). No harm taking a look there..  :Smile:

----------


## plumboy21

Upz for C328. Can start with a cheap tank first unless u got spare cash to blow.  :Grin:

----------


## EXcalibur

You can also explore Y618 (Blk 618, yishun ring road) if you are staying in the north. It is just next Khatib MRT. The price is quite reasonable.

----------


## aquarius

I would like to add the very famous serangoon north area!! There are about 6 fish shops and a whole lot of pet and bird shops. Oh... and also a Vet clinic in case your precious pets are sick. Basically it's a pet lovers' paradise!!!

Hi justikanz - You're not crazy to have 7 tanks. I have 6 : three 3ft, one 2ft, two 1.5ft It's a pity my hall got no space, otherwise will have more!! Another reason is that i'm also afraid that my HDB flat cannot take the weight of more tanks. Hahaha....

----------


## Justikanz

Oh yes, Serangoon North is a good place to go to... But IMHO, I find only Petmart reasonable...  :Razz: 

My my, aquarius... Seems like you are more crazy than me! Haha... 3 3ft, 1 2ft and 2 1.5ft tanks?? That's alot of water!... Heh heh...  :Grin:

----------


## kadios

Hmm... many years ago when I went to Serangoon area, the items there were quite expensive, esp. Rainbow Aquarium. Not sure if it is so now. I would say it is a good place to browse.

Cheers!

----------


## aquarius

> My my, aquarius... Seems like you are more crazy than me! Haha... 3 3ft, 1 2ft and 2 1.5ft tanks?? That's alot of water!... Heh heh...


Yup.... But the person that pays the bills talk loudest.  :Laughing:  Last time got one or two 2ft tanks, enough to water the plants. As i get more and later upgrade to bigger tanks, my parents plants also get more and more, also enough to water the plants but this time with leftover water for the next day. Now got too many tanks liao, after watering the plants got too much leftover water (2 pail full of water and sometimes need to pour away almost one pail full cos not enough pails) Will probably need to get one or two more pails to use for the toilet.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## bossteck

Hanako, 

Just to add, if you're looking for second-hand 2 feet tank. You may want to try Cash Converter. You can find good bargains there. I remember seeing a 2feet tank selling for $6 at the Bedok branch some time back.

----------


## Hanako

Thanks for all your feedback. I live around Fraser Road are (I don't know which part of Singapore that is), so I think Clementi is quite near. Yishun is very far, but Serangoon is manageable although also a little far.

I am not planning to get a big tank; just looking for the standard 60cm x 36cm tank that is not going to break the bank.

----------


## plumboy21

Hi Hanako,

Try Yahoo auction (Singapore). U can find a lot of cheap tanks & equipment.  :Smile:

----------


## bobroy

shizz ... my dad found 4ft tank bout 2 monts back
wif still good condition wooden cabinet. Ask few good men,
to help'em carry it. Now, fish swimmin init.
than bout 3-5days back he saw another 3ft tank but without
stand / cabinet.

as for me bought 2ft tank wif 2 radius corner at $60 in yishun.

----------

